# My CME (junk!!)controller keeps spitting out pitch bender data..How do I fix this?



## SvK (Feb 7, 2010)

My CME (junk!!)controller keeps spitting out pitch bender data..How do I fix this?


Can I fix this with "air" spray?
Anyone?

SvK


----------



## Reegs (Feb 7, 2010)

I think MIDI Pipes on mac will be able to filter it out if Logic/DP can't do it internally. MIDI Ox on windows will do the trick.


----------



## SvK (Feb 7, 2010)

i got that...im talkin' bout fixing the pitch-bender itself on òŽ8   Ãz¹Ž8


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 8, 2010)

My CME UF 80 very often is doing it too, and I have learned to use it no more longer with its USB interface, because then very often I have big problems on my PC. I am sure this year I will get a better masterkeyboard.... .


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 8, 2010)

I am sorry for the typical "noone wants to hear" bash post, but CME is crap (at least the UF series!!!

I simply sold mine a long time ago and I didn't even get the full money since some LED wasn't working on this ... and I didn't even know it wasn't working.

My model kept forgetting programmed controller data ... I did lots of programming for especially the VSL instruments and then a few days/weeks later the keyboard simply forgot it. The same with xml control commands for Cubase.

Their support sucks and the driver development too!

Sorry for the rant, but I just had to loose some aggressions while reading this thread .. hope you apologize!


----------



## lux (Feb 8, 2010)

if you have significant money to dedicate to a controller you usually dont get a CME. Sounds as simple as it gets, doesnt it?

I have one, it shoots out some unwanted controllers here and there too but in general it doesnt avoid me to make decent music using it.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 8, 2010)

Studiologic doesn't sell the 990 or 1100 anymore. They moved their manufacturing to China and their stuff is just as sucky as CME now. And my SL990 has the same problem as sVk's CME. 

The problem is like most synths and controllers they probably used a $0.25 unsealed potentiometer for the pitch bender. You can clean it using spray cleaner/degreaser like Blue Shower or whatever it's called now. But you usually can't get to the pot without taking it apart -- spraying in the gap usually doesn't reach the pot. So you gotta unscrew the sucker to get to it. 

If you haven't taken a keyboard apart before, don't remove the chunky screws right below the keys. Those keep the keyboard attached to the bottom of the chassis. Just take the screws out and keep track of which ones go where. Or you can take it to a repair shop, they'll do it for you but it will take a week and cost $80.


----------



## SvK (Feb 8, 2010)

why did I ever get rid of my Roland a70!!

Synthetic and Co.

thanx for advice. The top of the apartment trick sounds good just about now.

SvK


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 8, 2010)

I actually am having good times with my UF8. I only use it for percussive stuff though. At the time the UF8 had the best weighted key feel for the money.

It's dusty, the paints coming off of it, and I use it as a table most of the time, but it works.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 8, 2010)

Same here, hate my UF 70...


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmm...CME quality must vary as our CME8 is a "dream" compared to the M1 Keystation which we returned immediately (twisted keys, stuck keys, inconsistent throw from front to back, etc.). Action on the CME is a bit stiff though to me (wife like it though).

Agreed though that the Yamaha action is FAR BETTER. I'm quite happy with my Yamaha S90ES which I got as a "refurb" for $1499...well worth the price. Lower priced Yamaha's might have the same nice weighted key action.

@Svk - You probably have to replace the pitchbend potentiometer.


----------



## SvK (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanx Synergy

SvK


----------



## synthetic (Feb 10, 2010)

Bad link


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 10, 2010)

Okay, then how about this one?

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.p ... highlight=


----------

